# Moved to Abu Dhabi looking for house lot furniture



## salcon0_0 (Aug 7, 2011)

Hi, We have just moved to Abu Dhabi from Australia and have secured a Villa in Mangrove Gardens. Does anyone have a house lot furniture for sale? Any advice on purchasing furniture and appliances would be greatly appreciated. Thanks..


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Look on dubizzle. Go to ikea.


----------



## alabatusa (Apr 21, 2011)

salcon0_0 said:


> Hi, We have just moved to Abu Dhabi from Australia and have secured a Villa in Mangrove Gardens. Does anyone have a house lot furniture for sale? Any advice on purchasing furniture and appliances would be greatly appreciated. Thanks..


Im in a similar boat i just moved here from sydney last week, i will most like head to IKEA at marina mall and get all my furniture from there, and i guess all electronics as well.


----------

